# pdftotext not on path: -is this bug worth reporting?



## sprock (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello,

I have xpdf on my system, installed via `pkg`.  The installation includes pdftotext, some other utilities and xpdf itself in /usr/local/libexec/xpdf.  Of these it seems only xpdf is symlinked from /usr/local/bin.

Is this worth reporting as a bug, given that the fix is so trivial?

sprock


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2014)

It might be a conscious choice by the maintainer, possibly to avoid conflict with some other utility.  I'd ask them about it.


----------

